# Home for High Flyer Pigeon and Mate Houston



## Smulveywhi (Aug 13, 2016)

I have what is believed to be an Iranian High Flyer Pigeon and his mate which is a simple Rock Pigeon. They are a breeding pair and make cute babies! Although I normally swap out their eggs I did let one hatch and it is gorgeous (I found a home for the baby before it hatched). Zeus is the male and he is extremely sweet even when nesting, he loves his seed and my two pigeons both eat Harrisons Bird Food Super Fine alongside their seed happily. The female is more feral but can still be handled with slow approach, but in comparison to the male he doesn't even try to move away if you handle him at all. I need to find them a great home and you must drive near Houston to pick them up because I do not believe in shipping, but they both do well in car rides!


----------



## Pigeonlivesmatter2 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Home for pigeons!*

Hi! I live in Houston and my daughter very much wants some pigeons buddies! If you still have them we would be interested! Do you have some photos and more info you can send me? Thanks! You can send photos via text message if you want.. 7130478-4050
thanks again!
Jennifer Hardy, my daughter is Samantha, she is 15 and has a deep love for these birds! They will have a great home! We currently have a Cockatiel and I have owned many different birds off in on over the years.


----------



## Pigeonlivesmatter2 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Opps!*

Opps sorry! My daughter just informed me that she only wants one, so it will bond to just her and not a mate, and not to break up a bonded pair it would be bad. So... I guess we wont do it. If you hear of anyone with a single bird, please let us know! Thanks!
Jen


----------

